# Is there such a tool as a square tube cutter?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used pipe cutters on round brass tube with excellent results. Nice cuts with no filing needed. Is there a similar tool for cutting square tubing? I currently use a chop saw but there is a bit of filing to do after each cut.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I got in trouble using my Dremel to do that last week


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It would seem that the chop saw would be the best bet for a nice square cut. Cannot think of a better way unless you want to use a miter box, but hacksaw blades are thin and can sometimes "track" a bit. 

If the tubing is small, harbor freight makes a "mini" chop saw, not real powerful, but smaller wheel should be less burring I would think. It comes with a serrated blade, but I have fitted a carbide cutoff wheel to it (had to remove part of the guard I think the carbide wheel was larger in diameter. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I cut a lot of 3/4 inch squar tubing for all the bridges on my RR I have a power hacksaw with a fine tooth blade makes the best cuts.

Where I buy my steel tubing they use a chop saw. The ends are deformed. I usually end up cutting of the end that is cut by the chop saw.

When my power hackasw is finished cutting there is no dressing up the cut end.


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

I used to do some minor fabricating (electric signs) and we used a power bandsaw to make all the cuts on square tubing before welding.


----------



## imrnjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know of a tool like a pipe cutter for square tubing, that said for my hobby workdepending on the base material, size and weight of the tubing I'll use one of these...

air drive or rotozip/Dremel type mini-cut off wheel - up to 1" sizes of PVC, copper, brass, and steel w/wall up to 1/8 thick where I only have one of two cuts to make 

4"-4 1/2" grinder with thin abrasive cut off wheel -- up to 2" sizes with again a small number of cuts 

7"-9" grinder with abrasive -- up to 6" sizes and again a small number to cut

chop saw with abrasive blade for multiple cuts up to 5 1/2" sizes 

handheld portable bandsaw for aluminum/copper/steel up to 4 1/2" and 1/4" thickness There is one model that can be set up as a tabletop version as well, but I can't remember the brand right now

The reason I list so many is that I do a lot of field work on my equipment and they're available, and as a last resort a hand hacksaw if the others are to much trouble to drag out!!









All of them require a little dress work on the edges after the cut is made. I really like the air tool for it's thin blade and speed, but the 4 1/2" grinder gets lots of work as well.

Mark


----------

